

Guess which country has the highest Twitter penetration rate? Saudi Arabia - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2013/11/saudi-arabia-records-highest-twitter-penetration-in-the-world.html

======
ArabGeek
41% of Internet users in Saudi Arabia are on Twitter. the population there
like to talk and express their opinion which makes twitter ideal for them

